# Dithers...



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
You all probably know what's in my tank, but if you don't, I have 1 male kribs, 1 kuli loach, and 1 snail. My kribs seems to be hiding alot and I was wondering if some dithers would make him more bold. What species would work and how many? This is a permanent setup so...
I was think a pair of the following...
Zebra Danio
But any other suggestions would be great. Please tell me if the zebra's will work.
Thanks,
Manoah Marton


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

19 views and no responds?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

get some swordtails or some zebra dianos their cool or some mollys


----------

